# PYTHON_TARGETS y PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET

## Fitap

Buenas, queria consultarles como tienen estas variables dentro de make.conf

Me he encnotrado con algunos paquetes que tienen dos flags a elegir por uno, ejemplo, sys-devel/clang tiene python_single_target_python2_7 y python_single_target_python3_6.

He leido la wiki, pero no me queda claro porque deberia tener tantas versiones de python cuando la ultima estable para amd64 es la python3_7.

Saludos.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Me parece que portage las maneja automáticamente, aunque puedes modificarlas para forzar el uso de versiones de python, por ejemplo, durante mucho tiempo yo usé:

```

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7"

```

Así solo usaba Python 2.7 y no tenía otros instalados. Ahora que python 2 no tiene soporte he dejado que portage lo administre, no he tenido problemas y supongo/espero que no tarde en desechar python 2.

----------

## azaeldevel

Tambien puedes asignar en package.use como sigue:

```

sys-devel/clang PYTHON_TARGETS: -* python3_6 PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET: -* python3_6

```

La cuestion es que portage puede escoger que python usar para el paquete con esta objcion le indicas a cual deve usar.

----------

